# wie eclipse bestimmte Recurcen das autoverfollständigen aus dem netz zu ziehen (konfiguration?)



## kleinfritzchen (19. Aug 2012)

Hallo,
wie kann ich eclipse dazu bringen mir das Autovervollständigen auch für JODA auszuführen. Ich hab keine Javadoc dort zum runterladen gefunden.
Joda - Time - Browse /joda-time at SourceForge.net
kann mir da jemand mal bei der Konfiguration von eclipse helfen?

MfG Fritz


----------



## Akeshihiro (19. Aug 2012)

Schon mal auf die Homepage geschaut? Da gibts nen Verweise auf die JavaDocs.


----------



## kleinfritzchen (19. Aug 2012)

hab ich, kann die hilfe auch online abrufen. Weil ich aber nicht imer online bin möcht ich sie gern runterladen, weis aber nicht wie (oder bin zu blöd den Link dafür zu finden!)


----------



## Schandro (19. Aug 2012)

die sourcen liegen doch dabei, bind die doch einfach in eclipse ein oder generier dir dadraus die html-dateien.


----------



## kleinfritzchen (19. Aug 2012)

habs gefunden, war im Packet mit drin! Hab es intrgrieren können!
danke!!!


----------

